# Help! Need A New Car...



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Currently I have an 88 Sentra, and shes wonderful and runs beautiful, but i dont wanna waste too much money into her anymore, especially with the miles she has on it (157K) and dont see it worth it and no i dont wanna engine swap, i want a new car... so im getting one, i just need help... Im only goin for 2 choices:

2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R SpecV

or

2004 Mitsubishi Lancer Ralli-Art Edition

There pretty much priced the same stock, and with the options added to both there still pretty much the same price (around 20g's). Just SpecV has 175 horses and the Ralli-Art has 162. Thou the mitsubishi engine is very intriguing. My homie just bout an 03' Evo and took me for a spin (120mph spin) around the city and i was set on a mitsu car. I loved the dam EVO, it was suuuuuuuuuuuuuper fast and clean (felt like i swallowed my tongue a couple times). Thou cant afford an evo, so i want the next closes thing from the parent company, the Ralli-Art. So help, and please dont be biased about the sentra cuz this is a nissan forum. Also i will do all the peformance upgrades ie: (cai,headers,catback,mufflers,etc.) So what should i choose?

:cheers:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I'd like to give you a sober secong thought, but first, don't think I have a Nissan bias as I drive a Slowcus. The RalliArt isn't the closest thing to an EVO from Mitsubishi. Like the Spec, It's a hopped up version of their least exspensive car. If you can drive it thinking that that's exactly what it is, then buy one, but don't kid yourself about this being the EVO's little brother, because it isn't.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I agree. The EVO is totally different than the ralli art. I drove one and compared to the Spec (which I hadn't even considered at the time-I wanted the 3.5 Alty) that car was way slower and didn't handle half as well as the spec I ended up test driving later that day. At this point too, I could have gotten the Mitsu for about 2000 less (because I worked at the dealership) and I had never driven a Nissan before (so I had no bias) but I decided to get the Nissan after driving them both. Of course, this is a stock comparison. As for with aftermarket mods, I don't know about the power increase and the difference but I think the spec is a better starting platform than the mitsu. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Oh, i know its no evo but any means, but when i meant the next closes thing i meant from the US Mitsu Company, i know if i went to to an importcar shop i could get a evo VII or others. Just next to the lancer and the o2 Rally those are weak and barely hit 120hp. The Ralli-Art was 162, and it is the next closes (all around wise) to the evo. Thanks for your input fletch, ill put it into consideration...


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Update!

Now, im possibly thinking about Honda. I vowed not to get one, but i cant beat the price, at just under 13gs loaded compared to 20gs loaded for the other 2 cars, help!


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Might be an idea to give us a price target, and we list all the makes and models at that price, then you test drive them all. If you like test driving cars, that is. If not, we'd narrow it down a bit... unless the list is just the Nissan, Mitsu or Honda. In which case it would come down to personal preference... the vehicle which feels the best for you.


A guy at a Nissan dealership told me, it doesn't matter what you think of a car going in, like from pictures. Once you drive it, you'll know if it is the one for you.

Personally, for 20g I'd take a Dodge SRT-4 (linky) , although it be 21g base.

Of the cars you listed, I'd take the Nissan becasue it's what I'm familiar with and I love the shifter.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

keep saving,wait until 2007 and get a US spec GTR.J/K At first I was gonna say get the SRT-4 but I noticed in your first post you were talking about modding the car you purchase.Well that changes everything.If I were you (and Im not) I would just buy a cheap used car like a 240sx and mod the hell out of it for under $10,000.You could have a RB25DET in there for under that.But I also understand that you want a brand new car since you have had an "old" one for so long.In that case I say get the spec because if you are modding your car you arent going to be able to use the warranty in case anything happens but in the case of the Spec you can mod with Nismo parts and be safe knowing that 1.they are quality parts made by Nissan and 2.The S-Tune products dont void your warranty.Yeah the other manufacturers have their own aftermarket products but I am Nissan biased and of course I will say the Spec-V.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Arithmetic said:


> Update!
> 
> Now, im possibly thinking about Honda. I vowed not to get one, but i cant beat the price, at just under 13gs loaded compared to 20gs loaded for the other 2 cars, help!


Exactly what Honda are you talking about for 13k? If we knew we could give a better bit of advice.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

whats the difference between base model lancer vs. ralli art. Isnt just the rims and suspension. If it is I drove my friends Lancer (base model). Reminded me of the Mirage. I did read in a mag I forget which one there is a turbo kit out for the lancer. But personally I havent even driven a spev V and I still think I would want that over he lancer anyways. But knowing me I would really if I had 20'gs get a older model used sports car and call it a day.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

nizmo559 said:


> whats the difference between base model lancer vs. ralli art. Isnt just the rims and suspension. If it is I drove my friends Lancer (base model). Reminded me of the Mirage. I did read in a mag I forget which one there is a turbo kit out for the lancer. But personally I havent even driven a spev V and I still think I would want that over he lancer anyways. But knowing me I would really if I had 20'gs get a older model used sports car and call it a day.


there is an appearance package as well(side sills hood etc...)

the lancer replaced the mirage as Mitsu's base model car in the Us so they will feel similar...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

do as i did and pick up a slightly used 02-03 maxima with the 6 speed tranny, its a mid-low 14 sec car, lexurious, and the engine last forever


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

WOW, just check the info on the srt-4... lovin the engine sound, sounds very fierce...lol. About the honda, its under 14-15k... the coupe 04. Yeah, i was also thinking about getting a used car (00-03) but i think i want a new car, cuz its new... id get a used if it has very low milege. Plus the o4 spec compared to the o3 spec was waaaay better i heard.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Umm... in most cases, isn't a lighter car better? 'cause looking at the comparisons Dodge gives you to the Spec-V....

They have a Ram symbol (meaning "we beat the other guys in this category") for weight, when the reported weight is 2900 and the Spec's 2710 lbs.

Actually, based on the comparisons... you'd be better off (unless you really want the SRT's type of power) to get a Spec-V... with all options (I think) it'd be 20g compared to the base SRT-4 at 21g.

Again, it'll all come down to what you like better...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

now now, Ranex, you are being nissan biased... the Spec cant even be put in the same category as the SRT-4, so the SRT-4 is lightest in its class for weight... it is hands down the best car for the money today (power wise)... If I had 15-20g's to spend on a new car I would look into this car... http://www.chevrolet.com/cobalt/ or possibly an acura TSX (its around 23k)


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Perhaps I am, but from the Dodge comparisons on their web site, even they make the Spec look like a better choice in terms of price and options available. 

I've said before that I'd rather have a Dodge Neon (SX 2.0 here in Canada) vs the Sentra. (Test drove both vehicles) I even kinda liked the SX better than the Spec V....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> whats the difference between base model lancer vs. ralli art.


More power (120hp vs 162hp)
Better Suspension
Better Stuff.

Not a bad car really, for a daily driver, but there's too many people driving them that think they have a WRC car.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Arithmetic said:


> WOW, just check the info on the srt-4... lovin the engine sound, sounds very fierce...lol. About the honda, its under 14-15k... the coupe 04. Yeah, i was also thinking about getting a used car (00-03) but i think i want a new car, cuz its new... id get a used if it has very low milege. Plus the o4 spec compared to the o3 spec was waaaay better i heard.


I didn't think that the 03-04 sentras were that much different. The gear ratios are still the same, but you can get brembos. Other than that, maybe they fixed some small problems but I've got an 03 with 17K miles and I've never had a problem. I was just wondering if anybody knew what the differences were?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Srt*

Wouldnt the SRT Insurance be kinda vs. what the Spec V or Ralli art. I would really take that into consideration.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

Test drove a spec o4, and woooow... its nice. Responsive (getting use to the breaking, since my 88 has disc brakes , fast and basically i just love nissan cars (im use to them). Im really diggin it, but next is to test the ralli-art. About the honda, id only get it cuz its cheaper than the others(i save about 5-6gs with a honda) but can sitll be upgraded pretty easily. Anyways, how much cheaper is on o3 spec to a o4 spec?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Arithmetic said:


> Test drove a spec o4, and woooow... its nice. Responsive (getting use to the breaking, since my 88 has disc brakes , fast and basically i just love nissan cars (im use to them). Im really diggin it, but next is to test the ralli-art. About the honda, id only get it cuz its cheaper than the others(i save about 5-6gs with a honda) but can sitll be upgraded pretty easily. Anyways, how much cheaper is on o3 spec to a o4 spec?


I believe they are about the same price new. Unless you add the brembos or other options. If you bought a used one (if you could find one) you'd probably save about 4K or so. Just an estimate.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

FletchSpecV said:


> I believe they are about the same price new. Unless you add the brembos or other options. If you bought a used one (if you could find one) you'd probably save about 4K or so. Just an estimate.


^^^ 4k is alot to save on, i might just get an o3 if the brem brakes and other stuff is the reason for the extra doe on a o4. How much horses does an o3 have? Also can you get one without the oem spoiler, i want to add my own aftermarket one...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Arithmetic said:


> ^^^ 4k is alot to save on, i might just get an o3 if the brem brakes and other stuff is the reason for the extra doe on a o4. How much horses does an o3 have? Also can you get one without the oem spoiler, i want to add my own aftermarket one...


I'm pretty sure that the 03 and 04 are basically the same horsepower and gearing wise. So, 175 BHP and 180 lb/ft torque. I don't think you can get a spec without a spoiler but I'm sure that you could take it off easily and replace it. I love my 03, plus it doesn't look like the 04, .


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> I didn't think that the 03-04 sentras were that much different. The gear ratios are still the same, but you can get brembos. Other than that, maybe they fixed some small problems but I've got an 03 with 17K miles and I've never had a problem. I was just wondering if anybody knew what the differences were?


i don't know about SPEC-V mechanical differences, but the styling was a huge change. I'm very much in love with the 03 style Spec-v. When they changed for 04, i was downright pissed, but now im getting used to it. I'd have to say I like the Nissan better than the Mitsu, not because i own one, but because id guess it's more reliable. The Ralliart has a 2.4 litre engine with MIVEC? Where did this engine come from? Is it all new, or has it been around awhile? If the Ralliart came with a N/A 4G63, then id feel more comfortable. But for my knowledge, the nissans QR25 has already proven to be a good, durable motor. What you guys think? Is the Mitsu 2.4 a new motor? I don't follow mitsubishi very closley.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

all i know is, its in the evo...


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

If you have 20gs already and LOVE the evo like you say you do and your current car runs beautifullly like you say then why not just wait a bit more, save to 25K and get a used EVO that you will be happy about?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You didn't specify what the car is for.
Is it for commuting?
Modding?
Road trips?
Deliveries?
Do you need AWD?
What is more important HP or torque?
What kind of safety features do you want?
How much reliability do you want?
What kind of comfort features do you want?
etc.

Seth


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Arithmetic said:


> all i know is, its in the evo...


What? whats in the evo? the Evo has the 2.0 liter turbocharged and intercooled 4G63. The Ralliart has a 2.4 liter naturally aspirated MIVEC motor.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> What? whats in the evo? the Evo has the 2.0 liter turbocharged and intercooled 4G63. The Ralliart has a 2.4 liter naturally aspirated MIVEC motor.


Yep, that's right.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

UPDATE!!!

well i (gulp) have left the nissan family and got me a 02 Lancer. I was thrown a good deal and theres still the 5 year warrenty on the car!!! So its all good. My payments are a very very low 193 a month for 60months. Still im not done yet, im getting a classic se-r and thats gonna be my fix up baby (hey, i wanna mess with the nissan engine a bit more) So yeah, thanks for the replies... i think i made well, and i will always LOVE nissan!!! NISSAN FOREVER!!!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thats great to hear man!!!!have fun and keep us up to date with your mods.(on the B13)lol


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

*New Cars are Financial Suicide*

Seriously check out a low-mileage car - they're hard to find but when you do its 25% or so off the price
New cars are for people who like to act stupid with their dough






Arithmetic said:


> WOW, just check the info on the srt-4... lovin the engine sound, sounds very fierce...lol. About the honda, its under 14-15k... the coupe 04. Yeah, i was also thinking about getting a used car (00-03) but i think i want a new car, cuz its new... id get a used if it has very low milege. Plus the o4 spec compared to the o3 spec was waaaay better i heard.


----------

